# Innokin LIFT Siphon Tank Adapter



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

*Innokin LIFT Siphon Tank Adapter*

The World’s First Siphon System
Convert your RDA to RDTA in one step
No long messy cotton
No need to squeeze all the time

It becomes an eliquid container after screwing the LIFT cap, easy to carry and portable.
Size: 25mm*20mm
Capacity: 4ML

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (12/12/17)

That's cool! I wish they had some more pics with attys on top so I could wrap my head around how this would work.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

I got one from VaporDNA... now to work out how it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RichJB (12/12/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/17)

Inno-vative! ******drumroll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (12/12/17)

I am VERY interested in this setup! @Rob Fisher have you tried it with temp coils? would be interesting to see what the effect would be on a temp coil, with all the extra bits between the coil and the 510! I also like the sealable tanks -almost like a pod system for easy refills --- set up your tanks early morning, and have a lekker day just screwing in more Lift tanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

HPBotha said:


> I am VERY interested in this setup! @Rob Fisher have you tried it with temp coils? would be interesting to see what the effect would be on a temp coil, with all the extra bits between the coil and the 510! I also like the sealable tanks -almost like a pod system for easy refills --- set up your tanks early morning, and have a lekker day just screwing in more Lift tanks!



I never use Temp Control @HPBotha but I don't see why temp or standard would make a difference? Ahhh I hear you now about the inbetween stuff... 

I can't decide of this is a toy or real just yet but it does appear to be working...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/12/17)

Nice to the point review and explanation.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/12/17)

Interesting 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/17)

Nice one @Rob Fisher !
This looks interesting

Havent warched the vids but how do you siphon the juice up to the rda?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (12/12/17)

Silver said:


> Nice one @Rob Fisher !
> This looks interesting
> 
> Havent warched the vids but how do you siphon the juice up to the rda?


When sucking, the negative pressure in the RDA sucks juice from the lower tank into the RDA.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/12/17)

Raindance said:


> When sucking, the negative pressure in the RDA sucks juice from the lower tank into the RDA.
> 
> Regards


Isn't that how RDTAs work? Or RTAs for that matter?


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Isn't that how RDTAs work? Or RTAs for that matter?



Nope an RDTA uses wicks to draw up the juice... this one uses negative pressure from the inhale to draw the juice up a hole to wet the wicks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope an RDTA uses wicks to draw up the juice... this one uses negative pressure from the inhale to draw the juice up a hole to wet the wicks.


Ah, ok. Got it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The_Ice (13/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope an RDTA uses wicks to draw up the juice... this one uses negative pressure from the inhale to draw the juice up a hole to wet the wicks.


I'm still not there, does that mean you have to put a bf pin in the rda?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

The_Ice said:


> I'm still not there, does that mean you have to put a bf pin in the rda?



Yes. It allows a BF RDA to be used on a standard NON SQUONK Mod.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (13/12/17)

Very cool idea. Does it allow adequate juice flow in your opinion? I'd be scared of constant woestyn steke

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/17)

The_Ice said:


> Very cool idea. Does it allow adequate juice flow in your opinion? I'd be scared of constant woestyn steke



I was very sceptical about this and just bought it because I'm interested in all new things for vaping... I have been using it on and off since yesterday and so far it really seems to work... which surprised me because I have bought so many gadgets that were crap...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pixstar (13/12/17)

I think it was on Grimm’s vlog last week, but whoever it was played around with the air hole openings on the lift and adjusted the airflow on the bf rda he had. He eventually got it right and seemed impressed.
Seems it works differently on each RDA and you adjust it to suit the specific RDA you have on it...
Nice innovation IMHO.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/17)

Now available in SA!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-innokin-lift-rda-adapter

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scouse45 (19/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 116759
> View attachment 116760
> View attachment 116761
> View attachment 116762
> ...


Rob how’s the juice capacity and how easy it it to fill bud


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Rob how’s the juice capacity and how easy it it to fill bud



Unscrew the RDA and easy to fill with two kidney shaped fill holes. Capacity is 4ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Unscrew the RDA and easy to fill with two kidney shaped fill holes. Capacity is 4ml.


Wow that’s brilliant. Proper RDA Flavour without dripping or squonking


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/12/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Wow that’s brilliant. Proper RDA Flavour without dripping or squonking



And RDTA is still better... I'm still experimenting and it does seem to work pretty well but being an RTA man I don't use it enough to give it a full heads up yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/12/17)

Got one in my cart. Ready to make a call yet Oom Rob? 
Worth it? Or will it just end up sitting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/12/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Got one in my cart. Ready to make a call yet Oom Rob?
> Worth it? Or will it just end up sitting?



If I lost it would I buy another one? Probably not... an RDTA works better... don't like the way you have to take off the atty to fill it... and I'm not convinced the siphon system works that well and I find myself dripping as well just to make sure I don't get a dry hit. Will I keep it and continue playing with it? Yes I will. Am I glad I bought it? Yes certainly I am because it's a very clever innovation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/12/17)

Mmmm.
Maybe I'll let the idea linger a bit longer, rather spend the bucks on a squonk setup that works for me.
Thanx my Oom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

